# Diary of my first reptile-related DIY project



## Renenet (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, 

I have found an aquarium that I am going to convert into an enclosure for Zephyr, my Stimson's python. This is it. 





I will be posting updates in this thread as I work on it. The first step is to clean it!

Renenet


----------



## whatmeworry (Jan 6, 2012)

why not an enclosure for a mate for zephyr?


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 6, 2012)

It looks good renenet.....and the glss should help to stop the temps soaring when it gets really hot with any luck !!


----------



## Renenet (Jan 6, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> why not an enclosure for a mate for zephyr?



The mate for Zephyr is in my plan for this season. If he's a hatchie, he'll simply take over Zephyr's click-clack.



Fantazmic said:


> It looks good renenet.....and the glss should help to stop the temps soaring when it gets really hot with any luck !!



Just a bit worried about ventilation. I'll be putting in a mesh roof but it might still be stuffy down at the bottom. Someone suggested I get holes for a couple of vents cut at a glazier, but I don't know.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 12, 2012)

The work has started in earnest. First the cleaning. Someone suggested I use CLR, but after taking a good look at the material data safety sheet, I decided I didn't want to take the risk. My first try was with good old vinegar. I sprayed some on one evening and left it overnight. Then, using very fine steel wool (no soap) and more vinegar, I scrubbed the inside and outside. 

It still wasn't perfect, so I moved on to my next option - isopropyl alchohol. It does the same job as metho, except that it has no additives and thus evaporates completely, leaving no residue. Nonetheless, I hosed it out a couple of times and left it in the sun to dry. If the vinegar and alcohol didn't kill any nasty microbes, the sun would definitely finish them off!

With the tank as clean as it was going to get, I began to cut some wood for the lid. As I did, I mused on ventilation. I didn't like that the only air would come from the top. I discovered, with the correct instructions, a diamond-coated hole saw and some bravery, that it's possible to drill holes in glass. I bought a 25 mm diamond-coated hole saw from Bunnings, took a deep breath and started drilling. The operation was successful - unless the glass shatters two weeks down the track. 

I won't go into precise instructions here. There's some good info on the net. I used Drilling holes in aquariums (PDF) as my main guide, as well as Drilling methods and some advice for diamond drills and How to use diamond core drill bits. Never use this method to put holes in tempered glass - it will shatter - and don't drill holes too close together or near edges. I've posted some pictures of the process below. 

Drill with the diamond-coated hole saw: 





All set up and ready to go: 





When you use a diamond-coated hole saw on glass, you need coolant or you run the risk that the glass will get too hot and break. I opted to use a trickle of water from a garden hose. Please note that the trickle depicted is too light - you need a slightly faster flow than this: 





I cut a _very _rough drilling template to stop the drill from slipping before the hole was deep enough to give it a good footing. I used a bit of Blu-tack on the back to help stop the template from slipping, although I did still need to hold it down: 





By the way, the masking tape on the other side of the glass is to stop the glass circle from dropping to the other end of the aquarium when it breaks off. It also minimises the chance of chipping and catches any glass shards. Beware the glass shards - they're sharp!

I drilled four holes in each side at the bottom. I didn't put them all in a row because I was concerned about weakening the glass along a straight line:





After that, I hosed out the aquarium, scrubbed away any remaining adhesive and left the tank outside to dry. Now that I've successfully done the drilling, I'll go get the vents I've picked out, as well as some other materials.


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 12, 2012)

Well done, quite the handy little one aren't you. Can't wait to see the updates!!


----------



## Renenet (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, Dan. I saw your set-up just recently - it's looking awesome. Have you moved your snakes in yet?


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 12, 2012)

Not yet, he is in shed, should shed tomorrow going on history. I have finished the landscape tonight, just about to chuck some pics up.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 12, 2012)

I assume you have 25mm round vents? Great idea with the drilling by the way!


----------



## Renenet (Jan 12, 2012)

Wookie said:


> I assume you have 25mm round vents? Great idea with the drilling by the way!



Bunnings has some that should be perfect, though I'll probably wipe out most of their stock.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 16, 2012)

The next instalment in the tale of DIY...

I made some cosmetic improvements by painting the frame. I gave it two coats of undercoat and two coats of flat black water-based enamel: 





Unfortunately, when I removed the tape it took some of the paint with it, which, on close inspection, makes it look scruffier than I intended it to be. I'm trying not to let it bother me. (It's only a second-hand tank, it's only a second-hand tank.) I should have used the Stanley knife a little more.

The vents I bought from Bunnings were snap-ins. I didn't need the snap so I took the clips off with nail clippers: 





By the time I'd finished cutting 64 of the buggers, I'd developed the technique of cutting each clip at the edge on either side, then bending it forward so that it simply snapped off.

I glued the vents on with high-strength, fast Liquid Nails. As soon as the glue had set so that one accidental touch couldn't put something out of alignment, I cleaned up the residue with a damp cloth. It came off very easily at this stage and I'm glad I didn't wait for it to dry completely. You can also see the rough edges on the furthest metal frame in this picture.





In the meantime, wood is being prepared for the next stage of construction: 





The tank so far: 





The things we do for our reptiles!


----------



## Renenet (Mar 4, 2012)

It's been a while, thanks to an intensive maths bridging course, starting uni and a lot more fun, but I've managed to do bits and pieces here and there. 

To hit the main points, I built a "lip" around the top edge of the aquarium so that I would have something to anchor a lid to: 





Each piece of wood was glued to the glass with Liquid Nails (the same kind as detailed above). I clamped the wood to the glass while the glue dried, using a bit of cardboard on either side to prevent damage to the glass or the wood. 





A close-up of the corner: 





There will be two hinged lids attached to the lip. This is the frame for one of them. Due to my inexperience, the 45-degree angles are not perfect and the rectangle is slightly askew. I will have to somehow remove the overhang so that the frame aligns with the lip.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 4, 2012)

Are you going to make a textured back wall for it? What sort of internals are you thinking about putting in the tank?


----------



## guzzo (Mar 4, 2012)

Very interesting thread,


----------



## Renenet (Mar 4, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Are you going to make a textured back wall for it? What sort of internals are you thinking about putting in the tank?



The tank is a bit narrow and I'm reluctant to take up more space with an elaborate back wall, as good as that would look. (Plus I don't have the time!) I might go with a poster instead. Climbing opportunities will be provided by a branch. I haven't decided on substrate. I'm curious about that Wild Crystal stuff, but I'm not 100% sure. I have a rock-looking water dish already and will get a hide and some fake plants to match.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 4, 2012)

My tank has the same issues. I went with an aquarium backdrop of rocks and wild flowers. I used astroturf as it ooks good and it's quick and easy to clean, I have a second piece so I pull one out and wash it and put the other one in so the tank isn't out of action. I also found a great forked branch that gives my mac a great climbing option. Not sure if you've seen the pics of my 'build'.

My mate in Armidale found some magnetic rocks on ebay and has a few of those on the walls of his tank for the snake to lay on or grab hold of, if I could find some I would definately include three or four.


----------



## Renenet (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, Gruni. Those magnetic rocks sound cool!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 4, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Thanks, Gruni. Those magnetic rocks sound cool!




i have 2 of those magnetic shelves renenet, they are fantastic. my jungle loves his... The guys on ebat that have them have all different sizes, colours and shapes, and depending what you are putting in there they also have some fantastic water ledges.


----------



## browny (Mar 4, 2012)

glad to see someone has the guts to drill holes in a glass tank, you did some serious research lol

great job can't wait to see it finished

*you got the same vents I did just I went the black ones haha at $2 a pair it's the cheapest anywhere isn't it


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Mar 4, 2012)

haha we bought bunnings out of there vents. 8 packets haha. tank looks awesome


----------



## Gruni (Mar 4, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i have 2 of those magnetic shelves renenet, they are fantastic. my jungle loves his... The guys on ebat that have them have all different sizes, colours and shapes, and depending what you are putting in there they also have some fantastic water ledges.



Any chance of a link I am having trouble finding any listings...


----------



## Ryant16 (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree I'm very interested in those shelves but I can't find any links


----------



## Renenet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments, everyone.



browny said:


> glad to see someone has the guts to drill holes in a glass tank, you did some serious research lol. you got the same vents I did just I went the black ones haha at $2 a pair it's the cheapest anywhere isn't it



There's two or three very good fact sheets on the internet about drilling into glass. Without them I would have been lost. 

My local Bunnings only had one pair of black, so I had to go for the white. I nearly cleaned them out of stock.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 5, 2012)

heres the link to the magnetic ledges Gruni...

Medium Rock Ledge Granite | eBay


----------



## james.5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Magnaturals have some good shelves, and othr things, like hides and water bowls which are pretty cool, but they are in America so the postage might be high.


----------



## browny (Mar 6, 2012)

Renenet said:


> My local Bunnings only had one pair of black, so I had to go for the white. I nearly cleaned them out of stock.


 If people are after smaller items maybe we should start asking who has what, my local bunnings currently has a full box of black vents lol


----------



## Renenet (Mar 6, 2012)

Oooh. Thanks for the links to the magnetic shelves. I will have to check those out when I get a moment.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2012)

no probs hun! the guy usually has a few and his delivery times are exceptional!

This is my jungle on his. He loves climbing around on it and sits there most of the time.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 6, 2012)

If you go to Magnaturals and email them it's possible to get the shelves with extra strength magnets so they will hold more than 2kgs.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Gruni said:


> If you go to Magnaturals and email them it's possible to get the shelves with extra strength magnets so they will hold more than 2kgs.




oh thats awesome, I was wondering what id do if he got to big for them, but i thought they were sold with the extra strength magnets.. Thats what the package on mine said?


----------



## Gruni (Mar 6, 2012)

I emailed them, you either order the large shelf with the extra strength mags included, or you buy the mags for about $5 or else if you email them directly they will upgrade the magnets on a standard shelf for a small extra cost... 

"Yes you can. You will need to place the order directly with us, not through the site. The additional cost is $4.40 per ledge. 

Let us know if you would like to place the order and we will get you an invoice and payment instructions. Please provide your exact shipping address and exactly what you want to order.


Best regards,
Mark Rose
Pet-Tech Products
818-781-3892


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2012)

aah, as I have the large shelf already i would have the extra strength magnets! Thanks Gruni!

oh i forgot to mention, this shelves are easy to cut too if you find the size is a bit of and still look great!


----------



## Renenet (Sep 23, 2012)

It's been a while since I've been able to update this thread. The first year of uni has been a killer (and will continue to be until mid-November). I do have a week off now and although I have to study, I am determined to finish this enclosure project as well!

I finished the frames for the lids a long time ago. The next step was to stretch some shade cloth across each frame and nail it on with those traditional shade cloth fasteners. I used a light colour because it looks brighter.


I'm now gluing thin strips of wood over the top of where I nailed in the shade cloth. I think it will make it look neater, reinforce the frame and secure the shade cloth.

I have a few accessories to put in it, including a Magnaturals ledge, but I can't decide on substrate. I want a natural look but I'm reluctant to use sand because I tend to choke on it when I have to do a substrate change. Someone suggested large laterite pebbles (pea gravel), but when I asked the local landscape place if they stocked it, they had no idea what I was talking about. I'm open to suggestions. 

Thanks,
Ren


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 23, 2012)

Looking good, would love to see the finished product!

Here is mine, it's bought though :/

Planning to make it look a lot better inside...


----------



## Renenet (Sep 23, 2012)

What are you going to put in there, Sabohan?


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 23, 2012)

Renenet said:


> What are you going to put in there, Sabohan?



If you look closely to the right, near the probe, there is a baby Bredli . Gonna keep him in there until he is big enough to move out! Don't worry about the lights, Flynn won't go anywhere near them...Too hot for his liking


----------



## Renenet (Sep 23, 2012)

Gosh, if you hadn't pointed Flynn out, I wouldn't have seen him - he looks like an extension of the log.

Where did you get the stand from and how much did it cost you? I need one to put the "new" enclosure on.


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 23, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Gosh, if you hadn't pointed Flynn out, I wouldn't have seen him - he looks like an extension of the log.
> 
> Where did you get the stand from and how much did it cost you? I need one to put the "new" enclosure on.



Well the stand and enclosure (including lights) came all together from the breeder I got Flynn from, he builds them himself (cost $480) but unfortunately they don't have a website or anything, but are very well known breeders who have a shop...I don't know if they freight but look at 'Scaled & Tails Adelaide' in google, give Gavin a ring and ask if he willing is to freight. I am sorry if you can't get the stand.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 17, 2013)

I found a stand. Someone built it for me, but I varnished it:




I put some grippy rubber feet on it, partly to protect the wood, partly to stop the stand from slipping:


----------



## Gruni (Jan 19, 2013)

I just saw my old post, after that email when I tried to order the shelf they then informed me that they do not ship to Australia which really p'ed me off as there is an Australian seller on Ebay for them but not the extra strength magnets. I was also knarky about the fact I said in the original email that I was in Aus. 

The stand looks good Renet keen to see how it all looks together with its resident.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, Gruni. Weird that you couldn't order the shelf. I ordered mine from the US, along with a skull hide I couldn't find for sale in Australia, and no one complained. It was some time ago, so maybe they changed their minds. 

One other nice thing about the grippy pads is that they've stopped the stand from rocking. I've put the aquarium up on the stand. All I need is the hasps I ordered from the US. I have spent too much time and money on this project and it probably would have been cheaper to buy an enclosure outright. Still, I've learned a lot. 

Some pictures of the converted aquarium that I've already posted in another thread, but I put them here again just to keep everything in one place:


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 20, 2013)

Jungle? Maybe it's just the photo but that snake appears to be a Darwin Python, a rather attractive one at that haha



Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> no probs hun! the guy usually has a few and his delivery times are exceptional!
> 
> This is my jungle on his. He loves climbing around on it and sits there most of the time.
> 
> View attachment 241736


----------



## Renenet (Jul 16, 2013)

Another update on this slow but now nearly finished project. The finished aquarium is on the stand. After a few months, the soft grippy things I stuck to the bottom of the legs have actually migrated out from under the stand. They didn't work as well as I'd hoped. 

I have installed hasps to keep the lid shut. They were stainless steel and therefore silver, a colour I didn't want. I painted them with black nail polish. I don't know how long it will last, but it looks the way I want it for now. 

I've installed the thermometer/hygrometer and made a heat tile. One of the tile photos shows the heat cord being siliconed underneath a tile. I then siliconed another tile over the bottom to create a heat cord sandwich. The second photo shows me testing the new heat tile. The thermostat is a Habistat Mat-Stat from the Herp Shop. The Blu-tack has since been replaced with silicone, which seems to hold the probe in place quite well.

The silicone in all cases is Selley's wet area speed seal. It's heat resistant to something like 150 degrees according to the material data safety sheet.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 16, 2013)

Renenet said:


> Another update on this slow but nearly finished project. The finished aquarium sits on the stand:
> 
> View attachment 293215
> 
> ...




Attachments didn't work.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 16, 2013)

They've changed the way you upload photos since I last posted. :-( Should be fixed now.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 10, 2013)

Done! Furniture placement is not set in stone. For example, I'll see how the snake goes with that ledge. If she doesn't use it or it looks like she might fall from it, I'll take it out. I have a water bowl of a similar colour that I will put in there instead.

So far Zephyr has spent a lot of time coiled up in a corner. She will occasionally put parts of herself in contact with the heat tile. I expect she will move more when the weather begins to heat up. Naturally, she has not used her skull hide at all.


----------

